# my first post with "pics" of my mancave



## vettesplus (Jan 7, 2011)

2100sqft full finished, bathroom, forced air heated and a/c, 4 post lift:thumbsup:


----------



## havasu (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome to Garage Retreat! You have a very impressive garage and even showed it to my wife next to me and she said "wow!" It looks like you have everything needed to do any job necessary. I did find one fault if you don't mind negative input.....your mop is dirty! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Eddie44 (Jan 10, 2011)

Sweeeet garage!  

I'd love to have a lift but just don't have the clearance.  

I see you're up in the Denver area and you're a fellow Vette owner.  My wife and I are captaining a group from one of our local Phx clubs to "Vettes on the Rockies" this coming summer.  Are you going to be attending that event?


----------



## vettesplus (Jan 10, 2011)

Eddie44 said:


> Sweeeet garage!
> 
> I'd love to have a lift but just don't have the clearance.
> 
> I see you're up in the Denver area and you're a fellow Vette owner.  My wife and I are captaining a group from one of our local Phx clubs to "Vettes on the Rockies" this coming summer.  Are you going to be attending that event?



i have been to vor many times, great weekend. not sure if i will be there this year. went 2 years ago had a great time.....


----------



## mustanggarage (Jan 10, 2011)

welcome to the forum.  since you obviously have a bead blaster, parts cleaner and lots of other nice tools, this must be at least somewhat of a working garage correct?  so what do you do in your garage.  those two vettes look too new and pretty to require much rebuilding, or did you buy them in poor condition and rebuild them?  very nice looking space.


----------



## vettesplus (Jan 11, 2011)

mustanggarage said:


> welcome to the forum.  since you obviously have a bead blaster, parts cleaner and lots of other nice tools, this must be at least somewhat of a working garage correct?  so what do you do in your garage.  those two vettes look too new and pretty to require much rebuilding, or did you buy them in poor condition and rebuild them?  very nice looking space.



i have been into corvette restoration for about 25 years, i sold my business about 2 years ago, got bored with it. i have taken on the contruction of my first streetrod project...as seen in pic.. talking about walking into a closet to hang up my shirt with no lights on......




a few pis of a corvette i restored for a guy last year....


----------



## mustanggarage (Jan 11, 2011)

very nice.  and definitely a working garage.  so are you retired now?  or starting a new business?


----------



## StingRayCaretaker (Feb 7, 2011)

Vettesplus;
Garage looks too classy to get involved in stripping / painting projects.  I would say you did build it large enough right away.  Mines 40 x 72 and it is filled with junk ahhh treasures.  With my short attention span I get confused easily.  No shortage of projects though.
Great shots... Keep us up on the street rod project.  Looks like there is alot of room for many cool ideas on that style body.


----------

